# How much are gallon , half gallon and a 32 oz clorox bottles worth each?



## Jet Coaster Fan

I have a one gallon bottle, 4 32 oz bottles and two one half gallon bottles with handles.  How much will the antique store guy give me for them?


----------



## cowseatmaize

> How much will the antique store guy give me for them?


I don't know what your shop will pay but I'd give 4, 2 and 1 cent respectively.


----------



## GuntherHess

if you get more than $1.00 let me know , I know where a pile of those things are in the woods.


----------



## jays emporium

I see those in antique malls all the time, priced $5 - $10. but as far as selling them, you won't get more than a dollar.  Most of us bottle diggers who dig newer dumps where those things are found hate them because they are just in the way when digging for better bottles like milks and sodas.  We leave them behind or break them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much will the antique store guy give me for them?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your shop will pay but I'd give 4, 2 and 1 cent respectively.
Click to expand...

 
 How about green ones are they worth anything Cows?? [8D]


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

I also have Austins A1 bleach, Lestoil and fleecy white. Any value?


----------



## TJSJHART

I GAVE A  ONE GALLON BROWN GLASS WITH THE HALF HANDLE DESIGN TO ONE OF MY BROS. AND HE WAS HAPPY AS ALL HECK ABOUT IT..AND HE DON'T COLLECT  GLASS,,, OLD WIND CHIMES ARE HIS THING


----------



## swizzle

I sold a quart clorox with the original rubber stopper for $20+ on ebay a while back. Then I dug 3 more. I doubt that the person who bought it realized how common they are. Mine dated to 1930 and she wanted it for her clorox collection. To each their own and you'll only get what the highest bidder is willing to pay. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess

> I sold a quart clorox with the original rubber stopper for $20+ on ebay a while back.


 
 You are the P T Barnum of Fleabay[]


----------



## swizzle

[][][] I should see what I can do with Listerine and Milk of Magnesia's next.


----------



## cyberdigger

There's a newbie bottle lover born every minute.. list those commons, and they will buy..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I sold a quart clorox with the original rubber stopper for $20+ on ebay a while back. Then I dug 3 more. I doubt that the person who bought it realized how common they are. Mine dated to 1930 and she wanted it for her clorox collection. To each their own and you'll only get what the highest bidder is willing to pay. Swiz


 
 You wanna by this one Swizz??[:-]


----------



## LC

Back in the eighties I could sell the gallon jugs for five bucks , sold quite a few of them back then .Maybe the market hadn't been flooded with them yet at that time .


----------



## andy volkerts

Let me know too, cause I know where there are several piles of em inna woods!!!!!!


> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> if you get more than $1.00 let me know , I know where a pile of those things are in the woods.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> How about green ones are they worth anything Cows??


I'll double my offer for that Rick, you pay shipping though.[:-][]


----------



## swizzle

No not today. I try to avoid nuked bottles Rick. Rare it may be, only because no one else has nuked one before. Swiz []


----------

